# Ladies' Choice (~BHM, ~BBW, ~~WG, eating)



## Tad (Sep 10, 2009)

_~BHM, ~BBW, Eating, ~SWG_ - a trio of girls with unique tastes in their boy friends

*Ladies' Choice 
By Tad​*​
*Author's note*: I realized I'd never migrated this old story from my geocities page to Dimensions, and seeing as how geocities is shutting down shortly I decided I'd best rectify that. I've given it a new title and minor edits. I've always liked the characters in this one, but I'm not totally happy with the flow of the story. 

*Part 1: How it all started*

I wasn’t there at the beginning, but I’ve heard the stories about _that _trip enough times to almost feel like I was there. 

You could say that the beginning was farther back; after all Jo-Anne, Valerie, and Louise had been friends for years. They’d drifted apart a little bit following college, but when Louise moved to Manhattan for a job she made sure to invite her friends to visit her, and they accepted. Let me take a moment to sketch the three of them for you, I’ll describe Jay and myself when we enter the story. 

Louise is a tall and slight strawberry blonde who could almost be a model if not for a certain ungainliness, and her total lack of interest in what most people think of her. She’s the woman who thinks nothing of wearing knee high bright purple boots every day in the winter. She’s honestly nice and kind, but she has very little regard for the social expectations of most of society, so she was the one who had kicked off most of the three’s adventures over the years. 

Valerie was short and petite. At that time she was struggling to find size 0 petite business wear suitable for her increasingly high profile advertising job. In that small package she packed an intensity and determination that would make a grizzly bear think twice before taking her on. She also had strikingly unusual coloring, black hair mixed with fair and freckled skin. She was the one who got them through the adventures that Louise got them into. 

Jo-Anne was as tall as Louise, with perfect complexion, long glossy hair, a gorgeous smile and a curvy figure. At this time she easily out-weighed her two friends put together, so those curves were generous, but she was a knock-out if you liked bigger women. Hers was the calm, easygoing, and empathetic nature that helped balance the other two. She could also charm children, animals, random strangers and, as you’ll see, me. She was adventurous in her own way, willing to try almost anything, she was also the one who kept their adventures fun.

Back to Louise taking a job in Manhattan. Jo-Anne and Valerie responded to Louise’s invitation by announcing that they were coming to visit as soon as Louise was settled in. This turned out to be late September. Valerie, who was already a star with Columbus's largest ad agency, had just bought herself a new Mustang and happily offered to drive Jo-Anne. Valerie was still petite, barely over five feet tall with a trimly curved body that looked good in feminine suits, but her friends all knew she had a secret passion for fast cars, power tools, and other things better know as being toys for overgrown boys.

Jo-Anne was glad to accept the ride. She was a decent driver, but seldom a voluntary one. She simply found driving to be mentally exhausting, so was delighted to ride shotgun. She was also happy not to have to fly as she found most airplane seats uncomfortably snug. The two friends had a good time on the long drive from Columbus down to NYC, catching up on old times and current activities. 

Amongst other things, Valerie had a new boyfriend, while Jo-Anne was currently single. Perhaps surprisingly, this was the opposite of the usual case. Despite her size, Jo-Anne had never had a shortage of boyfriends, although she was the first to admit that none of the relationships so far had been especially serious. Valerie, despite her trim figure, had seldom dated, claiming she just hadn't met the right guy yet.

They arrived at Louise's apartment late on Friday night, but all the same went out on the town, finally staggering home in the small hours of the morning. The next day dawned long before the women woke themselves up; they finally dragged themselves out for breakfast around noon. By then, the day was already scorching hot; for all that it was late September.

Louise suggested they drive up Long Island and hit one of the beaches. Valerie and Jo-Anne protested that they hadn't thought to bring bathing suits. 

"Oh come on," exclaimed Louise, "you can buy something, then we'll go." 

"Ah, you know, I don't think I'll have much luck finding a suit on short notice, at this time of year." pointed out Jo-Anne. "Why don't you two go to the beach, I'll find an air-conditioned Barnes & Noble and meet you tonight."

"We can't go without you, Jo," objected Louise, and then she had a brainstorm "Wait, there are some nude beaches on the island, we could go to one of those!"

"WHAT?" croaked Valerie, always the most modest of the three.

Louise inveigled, "Come on, it's not like you'll see anyone you know. Don't you want to try it, anyway?" 

Jo-Anne shrugged her well-padded shoulders. "Why not, its not like a bathing suit hides much of this body anyways."

Outvoted, Valerie gave way.

* * * * * * * * *

It only took the three about half an hour to grab some towels and sunscreen, change into easily removed clothes, buy some munchies at a deli, and jump back in Valerie's car. An hour later, they had found their beach, and with a quick glance at each other and all around them, they quickly stripped.

Nobody seemed to notice. Louise was soon splashing in the waves, reveling in the free feeling of swimming without any coverings. Jo-Anne settled her ample behind down on a towel, with a book, a bottle of juice, and a bag of pretzels. At first Valerie huddled into herself, almost offended that nobody had paid any attention to them stripping down. After a few minutes this egotism became boring, and quickly losing her inhibitions, she went strutting along the beach to explore.

Ten minutes later, she was back, setting out her towel next to Jo-Anne's. 

"Joanne, you should see a couple of the guys down the beach, they are huge!"

"Excuse me, I thought nobody paid attention to 'that' on a nude beach."

"NO, not that! No, you couldn't tell that on these guys, I mean they are hugely fat, so big their bellies hang down that far!"

"Big deal, I'm used to seeing fat, I just look in the mirror." 

"These guys would make you look skinny, honest! You should come see."

Getting Jo-Anne to leave her book behind and to go for a walk would have been a losing proposition for most people most of the time. Valerie was sure that her determination would overcome Jo-Anne’s inertia, but this time she didn’t even have to really push, Jo-Anne put aside her book and came with he friend. Neither girl was surprised to see Louise had joined into a Frisbee game; she had always been the most sociable of the three when she was in one of her daring moods. Not that she was very accurate with the Frisbee, but that didn’t seem to be deterring her any.

They finally found the fat guys standing in line at a charity barbecue. Jo-Anne admitted that she could happily eat a hamburger, so she joined the line, saying “You can hang with me, so you have more time to check them out.”

The men were older, probably in their mid-40's, and indeed simply calling them fat hardly did them justice. They each had enormous guts of almost liquid flab, jutting far out in front of them and hanging a goodly distance down their thighs. One of them got his hamburger just after the girls joined the line, and wandered off to join a slightly plump, rather busty, middle aged woman, who's face lit up when she saw him with his burger. She threw her arms as far around his enormous waist as she could reach and gave him a hug, causing his massive amounts of flab to shift and flow. Then they slowly waddled down the beach together.

A minute later, the second fat guy left the barbecue, three hamburgers loaded onto his plate. He slowly made his way up the slope of the beach to a sun canopy. Apparently he had friends there, as they shifted around to make room for him, and someone held his plate as he leaned on a cooler, then lowered himself to his knees, and finally levered himself over into a sitting position. Even from where they were, they could hear his labored breathing after this effort. Finally, he adjusted his belly, leaving it draped over his outstretched legs, drooping over each side and running most of the way to his knees.

By this time, Jo-Anne's burger was ready, and they strolled back to their towels, both lost in their own thoughts.

* * * * * * * 

They finally made it back to Louise's apartment well after dark, although the other two teased Louise that her sunburn was bright enough to light up the city. Despite the state of Louise's skin, the three went out again, finding some bars that were definitely distinct from anything they'd ever seen in Columbus. Louise found that at one she could earn free drinks by revealing just how thorough her sunburn was, and her friends finally had to drag out before she passed out. After sleeping in again, and grabbing a noontime breakfast again, Valerie and Jo-Anne had to start the long drive home.

The drive was quiet at first, but gradually caffeine began kicking in, and they began to talk about what they had seen and done that weekend. 

Eventually, inevitably, the discussion turned to the nude beach. Maybe this is when it really started. Certainly both of them seemed to have remembered the conversation well, because they've both told me about it, and recall it almost exactly the same way. It went something like this.

"I NEVER thought I'd go walking around nude." Valerie broached the subject.

"I guess I'd never thought about it," replied Jo-Anne. "I guess I figured anyone can go nudist, and I don't really care who sees my body, I'd just never expected to be somewhere like that."

"Yah, anyone sure can go nudist. At least those guys didn't have to worry about getting sun-burn on their wee-wees."

"Wee-wees? Oh grow up, Val."

"Sorry, Miss Cosmopolitan. Well, call them what you will, you have to admit the shade had to be handy for them! The one guy's wife could have pretty much sat in the shade of his belly."

"I think she was too busy squeezing it."

"Yah, geez, I wonder what that feels like?"

"I don't know. I know a lot of the guys I've dated actually like how soft I am. Of course Bruce was always squeezing me, it was like dating a boa constrictor."

Valerie giggled "Oh geez, I forgot how much you always cracked me up. Yah, I guess it could be nice. You know, Jay, the guy I'm dating right now, is actually kind of chunky. Not really fat, but he is nice to hug."

"I've always kind of wondered what it would be like to hug someone like me." Jo-Anne responded softly.

They drove in silence for some minutes, until Valerie said,

"You know, Jo, you should come out with us sometime, Jay is a lot of fun, I think you two would get along."

"Sorry, I don't do the third wheel thing, it never works out well."

"I suppose. Wait, I know, its your birthday in a few weeks, I should have you over for supper, and you could meet him." After some more discussion, it was agreed.


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2009)

*Part 2: Your narrator joins the story*

From here on in, I know a little bit more detail, because Jay is a friend of mine. He's dark haired, blue eyed, about six feet tall with a solid build. He was quite a gifted hockey player, and spent a year's with the Ranger's farm team in Rochester before repeated concussions ended his career. Despite hockey players’ rough and tumble reputations, he's actually pretty shy with people who don't know him, and it is just chance that we kept seeing each other in our local video store and somehow ended up talking, and becoming friends. 

We made odd friends in some ways. I'm a computer programmer, he writes a sports column and does voice work in radio ads. He's looks like an ex-jock—he was already starting the stereotypical beer belly—I looked like a chubby computer programmer. He was ready to make anything into a competition, I preferred a more cooperative approach. Actually, maybe that was the key to our friendship, I was pretty good at giving him just enough competition that he enjoyed winning in the end, without having a need to actually beat him. Aside from that, well, we were both in our mid-20's in a city we didn't know all that well, and we enjoyed a lot of the same simple things in life, like beer and chicken wings.

Back to the story. Valerie only invited Jo-Anne and Jay to Jo-Anne's dinner. Probably she had already figured out that with Jay, it was best to introduce people to him a few at a time. Fortunately, Jo-Anne's easygoing manner was perfect for putting Jay at ease, and soon they were chatting happily enough for Valerie to leave them alone while she prepared drinks and food. 

While Valerie was off in her kitchen, mixing up margaritas, Jay admitted, "I've been dying to meet the famous Jo-Anne."

"Famous? Uh-oh, what has Val been telling you about me?"

Valerie returned with the drinks as Jay explained "Well, not so much, but we were at this all-you-can-eat buffet with my friend Ryan, and we were having a bit of a competition to see who could go back the most times, and Valerie said she figured you could leave us both behind."

"VAL! SURE, make me sound like a total pig."

"Oh come on, you say it yourself how some days you’re an eating machine, and these guys were pathetic, having three barely full plates and making out that it was so much. It's true, I've seen you eat more without even trying."

Jo-Anne pretended to be indignant, but she was honest enough to admit that Valerie was totally correct about the size of her appetite.

Over the course of the evening, Valerie kept serving Jo-Anne second helpings of every course of the feast she'd prepared, and then cajoling Jay into keeping up with second helpings of his own. Knowing, from their long history together, that Valerie did little by accident, Jo-Anne realized something was up. She finally had a chance to interrogate her friend when Jay excused himself to go to the washroom before they brought out the birthday cake. Jo-Anne swears the conversation went pretty much as follows, although I find it hard to believe how swiftly they plotted together.

"OK, what's going on?"

"What do you mean?"

"You're using me as a foil to get Jay to stuff himself."

"Welllllll, yah, I guess."

"Don't guess. Dish. What are you doing?"

"Well, you know I've always liked guys who were bigger than me, and well, after our trip, and the beach, well, I was thinking that I wouldn't mind Jay getting even bigger, and well, I've always loved seeing a guy eat well, so…."

"You know, you come across as so straight, but you are one twisted little chick inside. I KNEW there was a reason we were friends. Want me to help?"

"Help?"

"Yah, I'm sure I can get him to make a total pig of himself with cake. Would you like that?"

Valerie bit her lip, and before she could answer Jo-Anne continued "And, once we stuff him to bursting, I'll head home and let you work your twisted little girl charms on him."

"You are so bad!"

"Does that mean no?"

"Umm, no, I think that means you know me too well. OK, go for it."

A few minutes later, they were all settled around the table, and Jo-Anne had blown out the candles on the large, double layer, chocolate cake.

Jo-Anne challenged, "So, Jay, I admit you've kept up to me pretty well with the eating so far, but do you think you can hold in their through the cake?"

"Sure, I love cake." he shot back, although he looked a little green around the edges to Jo-Anne's eye.

"Tell you what, I'll give you an edge. Val, I think your boyfriends already stuffed about as much as his jeans will allow. Why don't you move him to the couch, unbutton those tight jeans, and massage his tummy a bit, it should make him feel better."

Although Jay and Valerie were clearly a little uncomfortable with this, they did as instructed. Then Jo-Anne carried on. "I'll give you another advantage, two against one, I'll let Valerie feed the cake to you, and I have to do it all by myself.

Twenty minutes later, with only a quarter of the cake left, Jay admitted defeat. He lay sprawled out on the sofa, stomach bulging up through the open fly of jeans that would clearly not do up easily.

Jo-Anne announced "Well, I admit that was a big feed, and I'm going to totally crash soon after all that food, so I'd better be on my way."

Valerie stepped out into the hallway of her apartment building with her friend as she left, and they held a quick conference of whispers.

"That was amazing! Thank you."

"You should have seen your face when you were feeding him."

"Was I that obvious?"

"I don't know about to him, but you were to me. Just in case he's as dense as most guys are, you should probably go back in there and make it totally unmistakeable how you feel."

"Oh god, what will he think?"

"Probably, something like 'All right, I'm getting lucky tonight!'"

"I mean, he's going to know I love stuffing him."

"Val, I think he's probably already got a pretty good idea, and you didn't hear him saying 'no' did you?"

"Yah, I guess you're right. Listen, we have to get together again soon, OK?"

"Give me a call then, once you and belly-boy come up for air."

* * * * * * * * *

Well, that was the evening as Jo-Anne recalls it. What I heard from Jay the next evening as we watched football and shared some nachos at our favourite sport's bar, was more like this.

I asked "So, how was dinner with Valerie and her friend last night."

"Pretty good."

"What's her friend like? Is she cute?"

"Remember last week when we met for supper at Friar Tuck's?"

"Yah."

"Remember her telling us about her friend who could out eat both of us?"

"Ah, it was that friend, OK. Too much woman for you?"

"Some days Val is all I can handle. She's a little sexpot when she's in the mood."

"Do tell!"

"I don't think so! But about her friend, Jo-Anne is really nice. We had a good conversation. She sure can eat though! I tried to keep up with her, but I had to give up during dessert, I think she ate half the cake."

"Valerie probably warned her, so she'd make sure she was really hungry when she came. I still don't think any woman can eat more than a guy our age when we are hungry."

"I bet you she could. Weighs more than either of us, that's for sure."

"We should see sometime."

I honestly did expect I could out eat her if I really tried, since I never really let the size of my appetite get displayed normally. I'm a few inches shorter than Jay, and at the time was fairly chubby, but I also went swimming for forty minutes every morning, so between hauling around a little over 200 pounds and all the exercise, I could really pack it away when I wanted to.

Now, I'm not really that competitive. I was more than willing to make a pig of myself for the honour of my gender, but the real reason I suggested it was because I wanted to meet Jo-Anne. I've always had a preference for fat girls, and I loved the idea of a woman who loved to eat. The odds of me actually hitting it off with Jo-Anne weren't all that high, but I figured it was worth a chance.

I suggested it to Jay, Jay suggested it to Valerie, and Valerie pitched it to Jo-Anne. Jo-Anne resisted at first on the grounds that it sounded like Valerie was trying to set the two of us up, and Jo-Anne refused to do blind dates. Although that was exactly Valerie's intention, as she later admitted, she convinced Jo-Anne that it was purely to put the guys in their place, and Jo-Anne gave in. 

Truth is, when Valerie really wants you to do something, you'll probably end up doing it.

* * * * * * * * *

We ended up meeting for supper at a Chinese buffet place on Friday, after work. I'd eaten a light breakfast and lunch, and nothing all afternoon. Not that I was taking this competition all that seriously, but I did want to make a reasonable showing. I recall I was wearing a pair of jeans and a light grey golf shirt. 

It was pouring rain outside, and Jay was already a few minutes late by the time he picked me up. We had to drive pretty much right across town through simply horrible traffic, and ended up arriving about ten minutes late.

I actually saw Jo-Anne before I saw Valerie. I wasn't sure it was Jo-Anne, but as soon as I saw her I was certainly hoping that's who it was! Jay hadn't told me how totally gorgeous she was. She had flowing chestnut hair down to her shoulder blades, framing a peaches and cream face. She was wearing a Buffalo Bills jersey, but the bulky sweater couldn't hide generous breasts and a comparatively narrow waist behind a rounded belly. The sweater rested on the expanse of her denim-clad hips that surged outwards from her waist, and the whole beautiful body was supported on thick thighs that slowly tapered to delicate ankles.

As I got closer I saw dark eyes framed by long lashes, a sharp nose that only highlighted the roundness of the rest of her face, perfectly proportioned pink lips, and a double chin just begging to be stroked. I finally noticed Valerie standing behind her.

Introductions were made, and I was offered a slightly pudgy hand tipped by short, neat nails. We shook. She had a firm handshake, but not overpowering. A good handshake for a woman, I remember thinking.

Soon we were seated, and soon after that we were working our way along the buffet table. Valerie ate lightly, the rest of us didn't. By unspoken consent, Jay and I let Jo-Anne take the lead, and we mounded up our plates the same as she did.

First we had appetizers, a bowl of soup some salad, and a couple of egg rolls.

Then we had chicken fried rice, chow mein, and beef & broccoli.

Then we white rice, sweet and sour chicken balls, Chinese greens, and mu gu gai pan.

Then we had spicy Singapore noodles, sweet and sour pork, and some shrimp.

At this point, I was quite full, but wasn't quite at my limit. I guess Jo-Anne decided it was time to put us to the test. She went up, and served herself an enormous plate of chicken fried rice, topped with a dozen shrimp. Jay and I filled our plates likewise.

We all returned to the table, to Valerie's chuckles and eager gaze, and slowly attacked the mountains of rice.

Part way through, Jay excused himself to go to the washroom. As he walked back to the table it was clear how tightly the waistband of his black dress pants was digging into his white cotton shirt. He sat himself down carefully, and announced, "With different clothes, maybe I could finish, but I think I've reached the limit of these pants!"

Valerie chided "We are going to have to take you shopping, awful to have an equipment failure take you out of the game!"

Knowing Jay as well as I did, I had a feeling that the next time we went out for supper, he'd be sure he was ready to eat the rest of under the table. He could handle losing once in a while, but he liked to end up on top in the end.

We all laughed, but I could tell that Valerie was serious about taking Jay shopping for larger pants. I felt a tingle down my spine as that, combined with the story of Jo-Anne's birthday dinner, and tonight's competition, all suddenly came together in my head. I quickly glanced at Jo-Anne, to see what her reaction to this pronouncement was. Her face revealed nothing.

Jo-Anne finished her rice and shrimp, and patiently waited while I did likewise. Then she asked, "Are you ready for dessert, or should we wait for a while."

I was pretty thoroughly stuffed, but it didn't seem to me that a little wait was going to help things much, so I responded, "Let's go for it."

Soon I was regretting my words. Jo-Anne grabbed a dinner plate, and grabbed half a dozen min-éclairs, three pieces of brownie, four other dessert squares, and a bowl of chocolate pudding. I took the same, and we waddled back to the table with our load.

We went item by item. First we each had a mini-éclair, then a brownie, then another square, then half of the chocolate pudding.

And so on. And so on. Until our plates were empty. My stomach was so full I could barely sit upright, and my breathing was shallow. I looked across the table at Jo-Anne, willing to call it a tie.

"Shall I get you both some ice cream?" inquired Valerie sweetly?

What could we do? As usual, Valerie got her way, and was soon back with two soup bowls full of ice cream.

We emptied those bowls, too. By the end I felt like food was going to squirt out of my stomach and right back out of my mouth. I had a feeling I was going to feel like hell all night long. I wasn't going to go through all this for nothing.

I levered myself back up to my feet, and announced "I think I'll go back for some more of those wonderful Singapore Noodles."

Jo-Anne said nothing, and I walked up to the buffet alone. I served myself half a plateful of noodles, and carried it back to the table. Sitting back down I suddenly had a shooting pain in my gut, and I was worried for an instant that I'd torn something. It went away however, so I took my fork, and began to eat, taking small bites. Nobody said anything. I wasn't sure I'd be able to do it, but then I had a sudden dropping sensation in my stomach, and found I had a little more space.

I finished the noodles. I could barely focus my eyes, my heart was hammering, I felt flushed, and all I wanted to do was stretch out on my back.

Jo-Anne had a half-smile on her face. Of course, since nobody had admitted that we were having a contest, nobody congratulated me. 

As we worked out the bill, Valerie somehow had us all agreeing to get together again at some point in the future. To facilitate arrangements, she made sure everybody had everybody else's phone number.

The restaurant wasn't far from my apartment, and the rain had stopped, so I insisted on walking home. Partially I wanted to let my supper settle some, if it could, and partially I didn't want to make Jay drive me home before going to Valerie's place.

The walk did help a little. My apartment was in a fairly dreary brick low-rise, but it had two redeeming features, a full sized kitchen and an old fashioned, lion-legged, full sized bathtub. I had no need of the kitchen that night, but I put some mellow music on the stereo and ran myself a warm bath.

I lay in the bathtub, marveling at how far my stomach was sticking up out of the water. I felt like a beached whale, but the thrill of victory, the sensation of being so fully stuffed, and the memory of Jo-Anne's delicious face all served to have my libido running at full force. As my hands wandered, I found myself fantasizing about having such a meal again, but eating more, and more and more until I couldn't fit my huge swollen gut into the booth.

When I finally got out of the now cool bath, I wasn't feeling nearly so uncomfortably full. It was still only 9pm, but I felt ready to sleep, and without even bothering to pull on my standard pajama bottoms I crawled under the covers and was asleep in minutes.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## xxeell (Sep 10, 2009)

I lovin this story so far! :}


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2009)

*Part 3: The 'spicy' Date *

The next morning I woke up early, feeling surprisingly good. I had some juice and a granola bar, and then headed off to the pool. 

I did feel a bit like I was wallowing in the water, but I still put in a good half hour of mixed crawl and breaststroke. Afterwards, since I noticed the whirlpool was empty, I went for a warm soak and watched the morning sports headline show.

When I finally left the pool building I glanced at my watch, and it was only a little after 8am. Just then my stomach growled, and I had to admit I was hungry. After the night before, I hadn’t expected to be hungry all day, but there was no question my belly wanted a proper breakfast. 

Actually, what really appealed was sausage and eggs, and I considered going out for breakfast. I didn't really want to eat on my own. I though about calling Jay, but then I realized that he was no doubt still with Valerie, and while I was willing to risk waking him up, I wasn't willing to disturb her this early on a Saturday morning. I flirted with the idea of phoning Jo-Anne, but I really didn't know her well enough to even guess if she'd be up yet.

I finally settled on going to a grocery store, then making my own breakfast.

I'm a decent cook when I put my mind to it, and by nine I had a pan hot and a bowl of chopped onion, green pepper, pepperoni, and mushrooms and a heap of grated cheese. I ended up needing four eggs just to hold together all the other ingredients. 

Somewhat to my surprise I ended up eating the whole thing, along with a few slices of toast. I was stuffed again by the time I finished, but it tasted really, really, good, and I just couldn't resist taking one bite after another.

After I'd cleaned up, it was still too early to call anyone. I decided laundry needed doing, so packed up my dirty duds and headed down to the Laundromat down the street. On the way I picked up the Saturday paper to read while I waited.

As my clothes went through the spin cycle, I reached the "city" section of the paper. There is not generally a lot of gripping local news in Columbus, so I tend to leave it for last. Anyway, there on the first page of the section, was a colour picture of a huge pot of chilli. Intrigued, I had to read the accompanying story. Apparently there was a chilli contest between local restaurants that afternoon, with the proceeds going towards the local hospital. 

There was no question in my mind: we would have to attend.

Once I was done with my laundry and back to my apartment, I tried calling Jay. No answer. So I called Valerie's. Also no answer. I shrugged, and called Jo-Anne. She picked up on the third ring.

I tried to sound nonchalant. "Hi, it's Ryan, how are you doing today?"

"Fine, how are you?"

"Doing really good, actually. I slept well, woke up early, and I've already done my exercise, cooking, and chores for the day."

"Oh I might have to hate you. I haven't even showered yet."

It suddenly occurred to me to wonder what Jo-Anne wore to sleep in, if anything. I shoved the thought out of my mind.

"Look, the reason I'm calling is, well, I tried calling Jay and Valerie first, but they didn't answer,"

"I think they were driving into Cincinnati today for something."

"Oh shoot, that's right, I forgot, Jay wanted to go to the auto show there this weekend."

"Auto show? I'm surprised it wasn't Val dragging him there, she's a car nut."

"Really? Cool, so is Jay. Uh, where was I? Oh, right. There is a charity chilli cook off this afternoon, and I'd been wondering if everyone wanted to go, but I guess they aren't apt to be back in time."

"No, probably not. I think I remember Val saying something about going to some restaurant there that she's done some advertising work for. I could be wrong, she was kind of nattering at me over the phone the other day and I wasn't paying too much attention."

I teased: "I don't mean to be mean, but you sound like an old married couple." 

"It's OK, we have known each other for about 15 years. I love her, but she still gets on my nerves sometimes. We are good enough friends to put up with the crap from each other though."

"That's great." I realized the conversation was running out of steam, and tried to come up with some new topic of conversation.

Jo-Anne saved me the effort. "Well, their loss. Do you want to meet and go to this chilli thing?"

"Yah, why not, it is in support of charity, after all."

We met at three on the front steps of city hall. The tasting was in its lobby. I had to laugh; we were wearing nearly matching outfits of black sweatshirts and faded blue jeans. At the door you bought a "passport" for $3, which also entered you into some door prize draws. The chilli was $2 for a sample bowl, $4 for a larger bowl with a piece of bread. You got your passport stamped at each of the restaurants you sampled. When you'd had all you could stomach, the passport became a ballot, and you could vote on your favourite from the places you'd sampled. 

The mayor, the weatherman from the local TV station, a couple of players from the Clippers, our triple-A baseball team, and other local celebrities were helping with the serving. Shortly after we arrived, a local country band started playing. All in all, it was quite the major event for a chilli tasting.

There were a total of eight restaurants. After we had our passports, we looked at the eight booths. 

"Well?" I prompted.

"Do we sample, or do we chow, you mean?"

"Yah, I guess."

"I haven't had anything other than a few pop tarts to eat today, so I vote for chowing."

"Sound good." I wasn't sure if I'd have a large bowl from all eight restaurants, but I figured I could start with large bowls, and call it an early supper, even if I was still partially full from the value combo I'd had at Burger King for lunch.

We took our time, taking each bowl to the tables kindly provided. We ate slowly compared notes, and talked about all sorts of things. After four bowls I was pretty full, but I was having such a good time I didn't want to break the routine, so I kept shoveling chilli down my throat.

Just after we finished our sixth bowl, Jo-Anne won one of the door prizes: weekend brunch for four at one of the restaurants. Really, the whole afternoon had that magical "nothing can go wrong sort of feel to it."

By the time we finished, I felt almost as full as I had been the night before, although I hadn't eaten nearly as much. My whole gut seemed to be protruding in a firm, swollen, arch. I was also devilishly thirsty, and was having too good a time to want to go home. "You know what I could really go for now?"

"A beer?"

"What? You read my mind?"

"No, I just know guys!"

"Does that mean you don't want one?"

"Actually, I could really go for one too. Something about chilli just needs beer to wash it down."

By then it was after 5pm. We slowly walked down the block to a nearby bar, then sat, drinking beer and chatting until about 7pm. Somewhere in there we concluded that Valeria and Jay had to come to brunch with us the next morning using Jo-Anne’s prize, so Jo-Anne left a message for Valerie and I left a message for Jay.

After that, we decided we were pretty drunk, and needed some more food to soak up the beer, so we split a plate of nachos, then a veggie platter, then some chicken wings. By then we figured we'd earned dessert, so we left the bar and went to a restaurant for chocolate cake and coffee.

About the point that I was trying to decide if I should try and take her home with me, the chilli kicked in. We both started tooting, and that kind of killed the mood. We finally parted, practically busting a gut laughing at ourselves, and I went home alone.

It made for a tough night, since the gas was bad enough to periodically wake me up. By the early hours of the morning my body had finally purged itself of the worst, and I was able to sleep better.


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2009)

*Part 4: Sleep Sunday *

It didn’t seem like I’d been asleep for all that long when I was awoken from my sleep by the phone. I answered it groggily.

"Hey Ryan, its Jay."

"Screw you. What time is it?"

"Were you asleep?"

"YES."

"Sorry, normally you're up by eight, and its five past nine."

"Ummph, what do you want?"

"Just checking if we are still going to brunch today?"

"What?"

"You left a message for us about going out for brunch today." 

I heard a noise in the background, and Jay explained sheepishly, "That was Val, she says to get you ass in gear and be ready to meet us by ten."

"OK. Oh, well - umm, I took a cab home last night. Could you pick me up?"

"No problem. Forty-five minutes enough to get your act together?"

"I'll be ready."

Despite my assurances, I was barely ready in time. I took a long hot shower, cleared out some of the chili from my system, and spent some minutes trying to brush the foul taste out of my mouth. My belly still looked, and felt, swollen, so for comfort's sake I went digging through my closet for a pair of stretch jeans that I'd bought by accident the previous winter, and threw a loose sweater over a t-shirt to hide the damage as best I could.

At a few minutes before ten, I heard a knock on my door, and opened it to find Valerie standing there.

"The lobby entrance was open, so I thought I'd come up and let you know it's raining again, in case you hadn't noticed, so bring a coat." 

Barely a breath later she said "Oh yuck, what's that smell? I think you need to open a window."

"Is it really that bad? Sorry, Jo-Anne and I went to charity chilli tasting yesterday, and I guess….."

She cut me off "Say no more, I'll be waiting in the car. Just open a window before you leave."

When I got down to the street, I saw Valerie sitting in her Mustang, with Jay nowhere in sight. She explained, "Jo needed a ride too, so we switched up today."

When we met them at the restaurant, I was glad to see Jo-Ann still looked as shaky as I did.

We had a great brunch, all the same. Jo-Anne and I had Jay and Valerie almost rolling on the floor when we told them about the explosive end to our evening. They had lots of news from the auto-show, and without really thinking about it, I ended up packing away a huge meal. It seemed every time my plate was empty, Valerie was pointing out something that looked delicious, that I ended up trying. Actually, she was doing the same for Jo-Anne and Jay. Valerie didn't each much herself, but she certainly played the little general, directing her hungry troops to do maximum damage to the extensive buffet.

When we finally left, at close to 1pm, Valerie drove Jo-Anne and I downtown to get our cars. Although I didn't think it was all that cold out, she had the heat cranked up, and after just a few minutes I was sweating. Trying not to make a big deal about it, I took off my sweatshirt, leaving my belly, clad only in a snug white t-shirt, positively bulging out between the shoulder and lap portions of the seat belt. 

When I got out of the car, I felt my t-shirt come untucked, and felt the cold breeze on the exposed under side of my belly. I was just berating myself for being such a pig that weekend, when Jo-Anne asked "Do you have plans for the afternoon?"

"No, not really. I'm still barely awake."

"Well then, do you want to go and get another coffee?"

I'd had plenty of coffee at brunch, but recognize an opportunity when I see one, so I agreed.

Only problem was, the coffee shop we went to was closed for some reason.

Jo-Anne kind of bit her lip, and then suggested in a slightly strained voice, "If you'd like, we could go back to my place for coffee."

As I said, I recognize an opportunity when I see one. I agreed to follow her back to her place.

Jo-Anne's apartment was on the seventh floor of a fairly new building. Not only was the building nice, she'd done a great job with her apartment. It had a warm and comfortable feeling that was an incredible contrast to the wet and cold day out of doors. I'm not sure if it was the abundant plants, the funky wall hangings, or what, but I was instantly at home in her apartment.

On the other hand, I felt pretty uncomfortable with Jo-Anne. She seemed a little nervous too, as she fussed around in the kitchen, getting things ready, and putting off our talking. Once she'd prepared not just coffee but cheese and crackers, chips and dip, and two sorts of cookies, she ran out of excuses and sat down.

I tried one of the cookies, and it was amazing. I told her, and she admitted that she'd made it herself. That got us talking about cooking, and suddenly we were at ease again. The next couple of hours flowed past easily. We might have kept talking, but Jo-Anne realized that between us we'd managed to eat everything she'd brought out except for one chocolate chip cookie.

"I could make us up some sandwiches." she offered.

"You know, I'm sure I'd eat them if they were in front of me, but I'm not really hungry, and I've probably already eaten too much this weekend."

"What do you mean?"

"Well, I don't normally eat anything close to THIS much. I gain weight easily and only lose it with difficulty, so it will take me forever to undo this weekend."

"Oh." was all Jo-Anne said, but I could read volumes of disappointment in her face.

"What's wrong?"

"Nothing, really. I guess I'd just enjoyed a weekend away from the fat police, and, well…." she shrugged.

"Geez, look, I'm sorry. I've loved it too, but, well…" I shrugged in turn.

"So, what is the problem?"

"I don't know. Look, I've really enjoyed spending time with you this weekend. I mean, I've loved the food too, but I think the best part of the weekend was just being with you. I'd love to spend more time with you, I think you're fun and sweet and very pretty, but if we eat like this every time we're together, soon I'll be just huge."

She riposted bitterly: "Huge like me? Except that if I keep eating like that, I'll be even huger."

"No, I mean Yes. OK, one thing at a time. I wasn't kidding when I said you are pretty. I really do find you completely attractive just the way you are,"

"But not any bigger." she interjected.

"I didn't say that. I don't know, well, maybe I do. I think you'd still be sexy as all heck if you bigger." 

I shrugged. "There, my secret is out—I don't think fat is ugly."

She made a popping noise with her tongue. "Right, except on yourself."

"What?"

"So I'm way fatter than you, and I look good, and if I get fatter, I'll still look good, but if you get any fatter, you won't look good?"

"Uh, gee, I guess that's just what I thought everyone else thought….."

"If 'everyone else' didn't care, would you?"

"I don't know, I guess not too much. I would be nice not to be always worrying about my weight. But, well…." 

I finally realized the question I had to ask. "What do you think?"

Jo-Anne just took the last cookie and stuck it in my mouth.

Once I'd managed to swallow it, I finally said "My, this could be, uh, interesting. It's a bit hard to imagine what could happen…"

Jo-Anne shut me up with a kiss. Without breaking contact she helped me to my feet, and led me to her bedroom

Just goes to show that Valerie wasn't the only one of the friends who knew how to be persuasive.


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2009)

*Part 5: Where it Led *

Sleeping next to Jo-Anne that night was strange. I was used to having my queen-sized bed to myself, and in her double bed it seemed I was already pressed up against her. Further, everything I bumped into just felt so soft! Even around her knees or along her upper arm she was soft and pudgy.

Still, after having spent all evening going back and forth between bed and kitchen, sheer exhaustion let me sleep well for the first part of the night. From about 4am on I kept waking up. Finally, at 5:30 I slipped out of bed and started gathering up my clothes. I thought I'd been close to silent, but Jo-Anne woke up.

"Hmm, what time is it? What are you doing?"

"It's half past five. Go back to sleep, I just have to head home to get showered and changed."

"You don't really need to shower do you?" she enquired in a sleepy, husky, tone. "I thought I got all of the whipped cream off of you?"

"What, we didn't use any…oh, wait, that was a joke, wasn't it."

"Something like that. Do you really have to go?"

"Well, pretty soon. I was awake anyways, so I thought I'd leave before I ended up waking you up. I guess that didn't work out."

"Silly boy. Like I'd let you get away so easily." She sat, letting the blankets pool on her legs, looking in the dim light like one more in a cascade of rolls: double chin, wide, soft, breasts, top, smaller, roll of belly, then larger belly roll already spreading out onto her thighs, then the pool of blankets. 

The image was incredibly erotic, and I guess my fascination was obvious. She cajoled "How about you roll that belly back into bed for a few more minutes."

It probably took me a whole half-second to decide that I had enough time.

"Last night," she purred as I slid back into bed, "you seemed intent on showing how much you liked my big fat body. There isn't as much of you to admire, but this belly is a good start." 

She laid both hands flat on my gut, and started swirling them around. "Yes, I think this belly is worth spending some time worshipping."

I tried to pull her into a hug, but with surprising strength she pushed me flat on the bed. "Shhh, you lie back and enjoy some attention. Doesn't it fell nice?"

I had to swallow before I could form words. Even then, "Yes." was all I could manage.

"Just think how much nicer it would be if there was even more of it."

"So," I managed to gasp, "How big would you like me to get?"

Still rubbing my belly with one hand, she started stroking my erection with the other. "I've always fantasized about actually being with a guy who was bigger than me. Just for once, I'd like to feel small next to my guy. Do you think you could do that?"

"Oh man, with that gosal there's going to be a lot of weekends like this one, aren't there?"

"Is that a yes? I don't just want you to drift heavier, I want you to work on it, I want you to work on getting fat for me." 

She suddenly slid up beside me in bed, and looked me in the eye. "If you do that, I'll work on keeping you very happy, and I'm verrrry good at what I do."

She kept talking, but I can't really remember her words after that.

* * * * * * * * *

At lunch that day Jay phoned me. 

"You never returned my call." he accused.

"What?" I was lost in thoughts about where things were going with Jo-Anne.

"I called you after I got home yesterday to see if you wanted to come over and watch football. I got your machine and you never called back."

I realized that when I'd dashed home for a quick shower and change of clothes I'd never checked my machine. 

"Uh," I admitted, "I spent the night at Jo-Anne's"

"Hey, you move fast bro."

"Well, we just really hit it off, and one thing led to another I guess."

"Chilli to sex?"

"Food of all types to sex is more like it."

"What is it about women and liking to stuff a guy?"

"I don't know, but yah, I'd noticed how much Valerie likes to see everyone eat."

"So, I guess Jo-Anne has a pretty good appetite too."

"For sure!"

"You like that though."

"Yah, I admit, I've always kind of been attracted to fatter women. I just never expected to meet one who liked her guys fat too."

"She told you that?"

"Actually, and uh, don't tell anyone else this, she said she'd like me to get bigger than her."

"Man, that's pretty wild. You thinking about doing it?"

I was pretty surprised by how calmly he was taking all this. "I don't know yet. Maybe. I mean, I do like to eat, and I never thought I'd enjoy eating as much as I did this weekend, but it was great, you know?"

"I think I do, actually. Just having your gut stuffed full, so it's kind of like a massage from the inside."

"Yah, that's a good way to put it. Well, shit, I'm not sure what it would be like to get that fat, but I'd love the eating, and Jo-Anne sure seems to mean it. I might just do it."

"You know, you might be making my job harder."

"What?"

"On Saturday, Val told me that she'd love me to be the fattest person she knew, that to her size was always like, I don't know, a sexual sort of thing, I guess. Anyway, that the biggest guy always seemed sort of special, something she wanted for herself."

"Wait a minute, harder is right, if I have to get bigger than Jo-Anne, and you have to get bigger than me…."

"Then," Jay replied, "We'd better meet for nachos after work and think about it."

* * * * * * * * *

Nachos turned into nachos, garlic bread, chicken wings, and several beers. By the end of it, we'd both admitted that we didn't have any good reason not to get fat. We had girls we liked, who wanted us to get fat. Neither of us was competing at sports or anything like that. Jay was doing radio sports and voice work in ads, so it didn't really matter what he looked like, and I was a pretty skilled computer programmer who could find work in spite of how I might look. Neither of us cared that much what our families might think, each for our own reasons.

In short, we accepted that we were going to get fat.

Jo-Anne was a little aggravated that I was so late calling her that evening. Once we settled in at the Olive Garden, and I explained that I'd been out with Jay, eating greasy food and plotting out our future growth, she forgave me.

Then she giggled. 

I glanced a question at her.

She gave a coy smile, then said: "You know, I said I wanted you to be bigger than me, not bigger than I am now. My weight has never really done anything but go all of my life, and I'm not about to starve myself while you're pigging out."

I shook my head. "Oh man, Jay and I are so screwed, aren't we?"

Jo-Anne leaned close, and whispered, "I don't know about Jay, but I intend to make sure you are, regularly."

I never even really considered changing my mind.

* * * * * * * * *

The Labor Day weekend, nearly a year later, all four of us went to visit Louise. It was a bit tight in her apartment, with seven of us there. That is, Jo-Anne and myself, Valerie and Jay, Louise, and Louise's two boyfriends. No, I didn’t understand exactly how that worked and I never asked. Mind you, they were pretty scrawny guys, I'm sure Jay and I each weighed as much as the two of them put together, so maybe it was her way of keeping up with her friends?

Not that we spent much time squished into her apartment. All of us from Columbus had shopping to do, for starters. Valerie and Louise headed off Saturday morning, giggling, and Jay admitted to me Valerie was getting quite into playing the Dom, and wanted to find the gear to go with it. Jay pretended to be nonchalant, but I could tell he was more than just willing to play along. 

Jo-Anne, Jay, and I, meanwhile went clothes shopping. There weren't too many places in Columbus that carried the sizes we needed, and we were eager to find some new options. We met up for a feast at a small Italian restaurant, then Louise introduced us to the more exotic side of the New York night life. 

On Sunday, Valerie and Jo-Anne insisted that we go to the nude beach they'd visited the year before. To my surprise Louise's boyfriends begged off—seems they were a little prudish. The rest of us got there before noon, and the beach was fairly quiet. I was kind of relieved, I admit I was pretty self-conscious about stripping in front of everyone, and seeing them strip too. 

I thought at first that Valerie was just a touch uncomfortable being around Jo-Anne and I without any clothes on, because she kept finding reasons to wander off. After a couple of trips she reported back, in disappointment, that the super-fat guys they'd seen last time weren't there, and I realized she’d just been off scouting. 

Jay asked if that made him the fattest guy on the beach, and Valerie became almost giddy when she realized that it did. Not that Jay and I were in those other guys' league; as Jo-Anne pointed out; we still needed sun block on all of our tender bits. 

I quipped that maybe next year we wouldn’t need it, to which Valerie responded “Don’t be silly, you won’t be that big next year. Maybe the year after, however.” 

The scary part was that I couldn’t tell if she was joking or not.

A couple of hours later, Valerie and Louise had wandered off to a less busy area in order to play frisbee, and Jay and I were lying back, each with our own bag of chips, and Joanne was just passing me a sandwich when she suddenly froze for a moment. Then she handed me the sandwich and whispered “Coming up the beach, it is one of those guys from last year.” 

I glanced down the beach, and sure enough a simply massive guy was slowly waddling in our direction, accompanied by his much smaller, but still quite fat, wife. 

By the time he reached us I’d finished the sandwich and found Jo-Anne handing me a slab of brownie. I’d noticed the guy glance our way a couple of times as he approached, and just as I bit into the brownie he winked at me. I don't think either of the others noticed the wink, but I felt like I’d just been approved for a secret society of fatties or something. It was oddly comforting.

After he was well past, Jay asked, "Val really did like me being the biggest guy on the beach, didn't she?"

"Yep." I confirmed. "I could tell she loved that thought."

"She's going to want to keep coming back here, too, isn't she?"

"We were talking about making it an annual event." Jo-Anne informed him.

"Better pass me some of those brownies," Jay mused, "Looks like the bar has just been raised."



The end


----------



## ShammyBoy (Sep 11, 2009)

Loved the story but I gotta admit Louisse seemed a little not in the story


----------



## GrowingBoy (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nicely done. I read it twice just to be able to savor the details. 

I liked the way you developed the characters of Valerie, Jo-Anne and Jay. Louise was not as well developed, but she's not as central to the story either.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 16, 2009)

Another great story. I hope you keep working on it, if it's not quite the way you'd like it - sometimes a bit of 'later editing' makes a big difference to a story.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Another great story. I hope you keep working on it, if it's not quite the way you'd like it - sometimes a bit of 'later editing' makes a big difference to a story.



Eh, I have this problem where I come up with characters that I like, then stall on plot. It was a long time ago, but I think what happened with this one was that after a lot of set-up I just rammed through some closure, rather than let it linger indefinitely. 

To re-work it I'd more or less have to re-write everything following Sunday brunch, expanding the story a lot. I have too many other unfinished stories at the moment ('Charles and the Dragon's Curse', 'Squroot Huggles', 'Crows and Butterflies', and some others, not to mention a few other partially completed ones that I lost the files for) to want to open this one up again.

At least at the moment.  Never say never, and all that.


----------

